# look what grew in my planter



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute. I knew I was waiting for just the right thing to grow in my planters... now I know what it is.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a cutie !


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

What a rare find. Make sure that it gets plenty of water, and it will grow to be beautiful.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't realize that you could grow them in planters! What a great idea.

She is adorable!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

You have to tell us where you found the seeds for that!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I have never planted anything that grew into such a cute furball!! LOL!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Darling, absolutely darling!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Forget the money tree! I want to grow puppies!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, I want some seeds


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

adorable!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your green thumb appears to have turned gold! Darling weed you've got there


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

what a great plant!!!....when it grows and bear more goodies, can i have some too to plant in our planters?....LOL...


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

It's very early Spring and look....you already have a beautiful blossom! I'm envious. 

~Jackie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness Kathi, she's adorable! I wish my DH could meet her. Someday maybe he'll tell me something as beautiful as she was found growing in one of my planters!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

does planter comes with pup? I really need one of this .I know my DH wouldn't say No for planter.LOL She is adorable!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Adorable pup! She's an early Spring Bloomer, right?  Love your neighborhood /street. Reminds me of the quaint part of town near my first home. I used to walk my children to the corner cafe to get ice cream. It was lovely.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

You could make a fortune marketing those seeds! I love that last picture and her collar is adorable - so femine!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

She is SOOOOOO adorable. I want one of those planters.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Brandy is so adorable! I want to grow one too!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Cute !!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

How adorable


----------

